# Best way to store grapes?



## QSis

In or out of the fridge?  Plastic bag or plastic colander? 

Otherwise?

Thanks!


Lee


----------



## GB

Out of the bag, always. I like to keep them out of the fridge for some reason, but if they are not going to get eaten soon then the fridge will make them last longer.

For much longer term storage we will use the freezer and eat them frozen.


----------



## Chef_Jen

I put them in a bowl with a damp cloth... in the fridge


----------



## Chef_Jen

Oh I also pick them off the bunch


----------



## TATTRAT

Like GB, I too leave them out if they are going to be consumed promptly. Other then that, the fridge will keep them longer.

I LOVE frozen grapes!


----------



## VeraBlue

I am an 'in the fridge in a berry bowl' kinda gal.  A berry bowl has holes and a plate below to catch the drips..


----------



## Michelemarie

I prefer all my fruit at room temp, however, grapes will keep longer in the fridge. I usually put a small bowl on the counter with the rest in the fridge and refill as needed.


----------



## kadesma

_Being we have several grape vines growing, I pick them, bring them in and remove the grapes from the stem and rinse them..Little critters in there you know  Then, eat a few and put the rest on a clean dish towel and into the refrigerator..I like them at room temp, but they last longer being kept cool._

_kadesma_


----------



## lulu

Frozen grapes?  And they defrost to a good texture?  Wow - I'll try it!  Mine don't usually get stored for that long, but every now and again i think I'll be clever and buy more than I can eat, and then the inevitable happens and they get binned...now I'll freeze them.


----------



## GB

We actually eat them frozen lulu. Try it, you will be amazed.


----------



## lulu

After posting I ran and slammed some in the freezer.....i'll let you know what I think


----------



## GB

I can't wait to hear what you think


----------



## QSis

Do they keep longer off the stem?

Thanks for the answers, everyone!

Lee


----------



## Jamie101

Frozen grapes taste great. They also act as a ice cubes if put in a punch. I'd say if they are frozen they would last a pretty long time. I like the idea of putting them in the fridge with a paper towel - good idea.


----------



## kadesma

QSis said:
			
		

> Do they keep longer off the stem?
> 
> Thanks for the answers, everyone!
> 
> Lee


Hi Osis,
I take them off the stem because, I've had them get moldy..All you need is one that is nicked and starting to turn and left out on the counter, what a mess...Besides, this way I can grab a hand full and not have to bother picking them off, I can just pop em in my mouth  Lazy, lazy...

kadesma


----------



## FryBoy

In the plastic bag they came in, which is inside another plastic bag from the produce section of the store, in the refrigerator's fruit bin. I like grapes cold, but I rinse them before eating. Been doing that for 40+ years.


----------



## Chopstix

Jamie101 said:
			
		

> Frozen grapes taste great. They also act as a ice cubes if put in a punch.


 
I love the grape ice cube idea!  Do they sink or float I wonder?!


----------



## TATTRAT

I use to use them as a sorbet garnish. wait for a little condensation after removing from the freezer, then toss in suger in the raw. Cool lil crunchy nuggets of goodness.

As for the sinkers or floaters, I think they float.


----------



## goboenomo

I love grapes.
It's hard to find a place for them at my house.
They don't last as long out of the fridge, so sometimes we don't finished them before they rot.
When they are in the fridge we forget about them, and then they rot.


----------



## lulu

WOW!  While I type this I am eating my second ever frozen grape!  They are great...but next time I will only do the smaller grapes, the big ones are too big and hurting my teeth, lol

If anyone else hasn't tried this do....these are going to be a big help as a craving buster on my diet!


----------



## GB

Let the big ones sit out for a few minutes and they will soften enough so they do not hurt.

I am so glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## goboenomo

I'm so gonna do that next time we get some!


----------



## BreezyCooking

I keep my grapes, & all my fruit as a matter of fact, in open plastic bags in the fridge. 

I just find all fruit extremely refreshing when cold; just don't enjoy them as much if they're at room temp.

Oh, & I never wash them ahead of time, but wash them just prior to eating.  I find that prewashing fruits & vegetables shortens their shelf life.


----------



## goboenomo

That's true. I find grapes are more firm and juicy when they are left in the fridge.


----------



## mudbug

lulu said:
			
		

> WOW! While I type this I am eating my second ever frozen grape! They are great...but next time I will only do the smaller grapes, the big ones are too big and hurting my teeth, lol
> 
> If anyone else hasn't tried this do....these are going to be a big help as a craving buster on my diet!


 
try it with blueberries as well, lulu.  Deelish!


----------



## goboenomo

We freeze blueberries at my work. We use them for our Peach and Blue Skillets. I've never had it, but i've been told it's a nice dessert.


----------



## mudbug

tell me about the skillet thing, gobo.  Sounds interesting.  I've always liked peaches and blueberries together.


----------



## goboenomo

I havnt made it that much because it's usually done by the time I get into work... 


Well we have this Bisquick pancake (i think) mix... i think it's called
mixed with brown sugar and milk... and cut up pieces of peaches in it.
We cook it in the oven for a while, till the top is solid enough to hold stuff on top. Then we put 5 or 6 peaches on top kind of in a circle so the ends it the edges of the skillets and the other ends meet in the middle. Then we put the blueberries in the middle where the peaches meet. Then it goes back in the oven till it's golden brown. Then we wrap them and put them in the fridge.
When they are ready to be served. They put the peach and blue on a new skillet and put it in the oven until it is hot, then they pour a peach glaze along the edge so I sinks down the side of the peach and blue and goes underneath it. Then we sprinkle on some icing sugar, and out it goes.


----------



## mudbug

thanks. gobo.  sounds kind of like one of those German apple pancake thingies only with peaches and blueberries.  Does it get puffy when it's baking ?


----------



## goboenomo

Yes, enough to fill the skillet.


----------

